# Caliper tool stuck



## fortney77 (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm doing my rear brakes today. Pulled the caliper and inserted the pep boys 179bux rental tool. Refunded once bring it back in. So the piston is now flush. I go to remove the tool and the tool won't turn either By the nut or the handle. I have no idea how to remove the tool. Please help!! Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

I haven't used any Pep Boys Tool Loan Program tools before, so I don't know which way the pressure screw is threaded.

What I can tell you is that you need to reduce the load/pressure on the screw to remove the tool. Hold the handle, and take a wrench and turn the nut in whichever direction it needs to rotate to travel towards the caliper brake piston (the tools come threaded both right hand and left hand, so I can can't tell you which way to turn it. The current Harbor Freight brake tool set comes with two pressure screw tools, one right hand thread and one left hand thread). This will reduce the pressure and let you remove the tool from the caliper.

If you have jammed the tool so tight that you can't hold the handle and turn the wrench on the nut, put a cheater bar (a length of black plumbing/gas pipe over the end of the handle to extend it), and give you more mechanical advantage.


----------

